
Ask HN: I will launch whatever HackerNews wants by midnight - launch_fast
Hi HackerNews.<p>Today is Tuesday, early morning. I&#x27;m willing to try and build a working version 1 of anything and release it in whatever form or shape by midnight tonight.<p>If there&#x27;s some software you would be willing to pay (how much?) to use right now, here&#x27;s a chance to have it built.<p>What&#x27;s the smallest, most useful thing you can imagine that can earn money in a day?
======
sharemywin
GPS task tracker. mobile app with api. 1\. create worker account 2\. login
worker account 2.5 post custom logo url with phone number of worker 3\. post
task to worker via api 4\. worker see logo and tasks 5\. worker starts task
logs gps coordinates and time every X(customizable via api) seconds 6\. worker
ends task 7\. get task status from api call - in progress - not started-
ended. also returns log of gps cooridinates 8\. should work in iphone and
android.

------
brudgers
Midnight where?

